# CULTURELLE, for pete's sake!



## Guest (Jul 20, 2000)

I am frustrated. The probiotic product which was working SO INCREDIBLY well for me in terms of my IBS symptoms seemed to have the negative effect of causing lactic acid to accumulate in my body, which not only causes significant fatigue, but is also quite dangerous. For this reason, I switched yesterday to Culturelle, and it just doesn't work anywhere near as well as the other probiotics did.







I'm so discouraged. The Culturelle actually seems to GIVE me gas and gas pains and cramping. I also heard back from a doc whom I emailed who is on Culturelle's medical team, and though extremely nice and generous with his time, he did tell me that the two large studies conducted with Culturelle and IBS did not show Culturelle to have a significant effect over the placebo group, though many patients reported noting a difference while using the Culturelle. I'm disheartened. Who's using Culturelle on this board...anybody willing to talk to me about your experience?JeanG...you saw relief...how much relief? I recall you saying it helped with your gas...this product GIVES me gas, which the doc says does occur for some patients. Sheesh. What to do now?


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

For heavens sakes, girl -- patience! If you talked to the expert by e-mail (or read the instructionson the box), didn't he or it tell you takes a couple of days to even a couple of weeks for the probiotic to form a "barrier" in your gut. And to expect gas for about two weeks while the bacteria recolonize and establish themselves?I have been taking this only since being on and finishing an antibiotic a week ago, although I've taken it before. I can't tell you how it works for IBS in general, but I take it in those situations to repopulate my gut. I CAN tell you the diarrhea I had in the first few days and even a week after the antibiotic does seem to be subsiding. I find that interesting that he said there were no better results from Culturelle than in the placebo group. What was he referring to? Their studies show it helps travelers diarrhea and survives antibiotics (unlike just about any probiotic out there). In which case did it not fare so well? Perhaps for IBS...which they don't make claims for.[This message has been edited by Persistance (edited 07-19-2000).]


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2000)

Hi, Persistance...thanks for your response. I appreciate having someone to talk to tonight.







Sorry about the lack of patience, but I think I'm just so frustrated because I had FINALLY found something which TRULY, CONSISTENTLY helped all of my symptoms, (particularly the worse and most consistent one...GAS!)...and I cannot take it due to lactic acid accumulation...the Culturelle represents a probiotic which does not cause lactic acid to accumulate in the body, which is why I've switched to it. Guess I'm sad that I don't feel great, like I did on the other probiotics.







Pardon the whining. I have a family reunion to attend this weekend, and really hoped this Culturelle would work right away. Besides...I'm a gemini...we're not known for our patience.







Yes, it was the IBS symptoms which the studies did not prove the Culturelle as helpful with. Here's an excerpt from the email he sent to me in this regard:"We'e done 2 large studies with Culutrelle in IBS and although neithershowed statistcally significant differences over the placebo group many ofthe participants stated they noted definite benefit. The largest was doneby the large GI group in North Carolina with Dr. Drossman who is the USGuru in IBS. Anyway his very elaborate study had the particpants taking 2capsules daily--one in am and one in pm. I've heard other physicians use 4a day. Some have used 2 a day initally then maintain on 1 a day after amonth or two."Persistance...how many do you take in a day, and when, if you wouldn't mind telling me.THanks again.Josie


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

Boy, I'd like to talk to that IBS guru. I've never heard of him. Well, I usually special-order the 20 billion box (40 mg) from the local indie drugs and take one a day. I never heard of taking two. I guess the answer confuses me a bit, too - -because when you just buy it at Longs Drugs or locally, they have it in the 10 billion live/active bacteria as well. So I never did know what they meant by two a day (I do know if you take two of the larger mg. off the bat, I bet you'd REALLY be full of gas!). During this antibiotic, all I could get was the 20 mg (10 billion), so I DID take two a day, and as it happened, I did space it out about every twelve hours. Now I am taking one 40 mg a day in the morning (it really doesn't matter when you take it, they say). Sorry, I don't get why you'd have to take such a large quantity (did he mean two of the 20 billion?) Because it's supposed to get in there and adhere to the gut and reproduce itself over seven days. In fact, I did put that question to one of the "experts" (I was hoping for Dr. Ward Dean, who I really like, but it was unsigned, and I bet it wasn't) and I asked how many during antibiotic, and he said one should be enough. I have a feeling each one of their experts says something else. That's been my experience. One even told me about six months ago that you shouldn't take it DURING the antibiotic, as it would just be wiped out, which is exactly what it's designed NOT to do! I reasked the question to Dr. Dean and he said, "Yes, take it DURING the antibiotic." P.S. I can tell you this -- the expense would prohibit me from taking two of the larger mgs. a day, no matter what they said. Sorry I couldn't clarify this more.If this doesn't work for you, why not go to a good vegi-acidophilus without lactic acid in it?[This message has been edited by Persistance (edited 07-19-2000).]


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2000)

Yes, I also read that one should take the Culturelle WHILE taking the antibiotic as well, Persistance.So...does it only cause the gas and bloating at FIRST, in your experience?


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

It does seem like after two weeks I am not noticing any gas or bloating, Josie. But coupla suggestions or questions here:Couldn't you just take the old one for a few days to prepare for your family reunion? Why take the chance of feeling bad? I don't know about this theory of lactic acid accumulating in the system...maybe I'm way off, but I had never heard of that. The only adverse effects I heard for IBS'ers was that lactic acid causes more diarrhea, as we lose our ability to digest it. Have you asked Flux, our board "scientist," or anyone else about this? Maybe I'm all wet. But what harm could a few days do?Then, my suggestion is to get back on the Culturelle for two weeks and if it doesn't work, go look for a vegetarian form of acidophilus as close to what you were formerly taking as you can get. I've seen them all over the health food stores.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2000)

Thanks for your thoughts, Persistance. First of all, your suggestions are great...and I appreciate them very much. On the issue of taking my old probiotics for a few more days, that would be really tough, because the side effects from the lactic acid accumulation were horrible. After a while I would barely lift my head off the pillow, or lift my arm in the air. It was pretty drastic, really.It has been clearly established thatlactic acid, (also a by-product of exercise) can, and does, accumulate in the body.ï¿½ It is a well-established role of lactic acid to be a cause of fatigue in healthy people.ï¿½ Indeed, as lactic acid levels in the bloodrise, the heart's ability to contract becomes inpaired, and blood flow tothe liver and kidneys is impaired, reducing their ability to filter blood.ï¿½Lactic acid can damage the cardiovascular system.ï¿½ These are very significant concerns for anyone taking large amounts of probiotics on a daily basis.ï¿½ I myself was taking two capsules per day, of course supplying billions of probiotics, several of which are lactic-acid producing.ï¿½The same doctor (on Culturelle's medical team) of whom I wrote here earlier had this to say about this issue:"Many types of bacteria do produce acidic byproducts--not just lactobacilli. Ourprobiotic Lactobacillus GG which is in Culturelle produces only L-Lactatewhich is easily and readily metabolized by all humans and will not accumulate in the body. Some bacteria produce D-Lactate which is much more harmful and difficult for some people to metabolize and eliminate fromtheir systems. Our probiotic produces none of this byproduct and has been used in many types of bowel disorders without any significant complications. 2% of all taking it will get a little gas initally whichseems to go away with time and not be a deterrant to it's use. I guess I'll have to stick with the Culturelle for now, and see what happens this weekend...maybe I'll have to skip the reunion. Who knows. One day at a time, right?







Thanks again, Persistance. I do appreciate all of your thoughts and advice so much.


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

Joyous, I take Culturelle and it works well for me. On occassion when I felt the need I took two capsules. Give it a chance. Hope it works for you.Persistance, I order them on line. I'd love to order them in bulk. How can this be done?My thoughts have been with you! vikee


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2000)

Hi, Vikie...thanks so much for your response.When do you take your Culturelle capsule, in general? Did you, at first, find it caused you gas and bloating which later subsided?How long have you been taking the Culturelle? Under what conditions would you take two, and when would you take them?Thanks so much, in advance, for your guidance. I appreciate the thoughts and experiences you and Persistance have offered to me this evening.Blessings,Josie


----------



## itchi (Feb 24, 1999)

Hi JosieWhat type of lacto caused your lactic acid build up? Anyway to prevent it before it happens? I take 2 tabs of lacto(pb8) everyday and it works for me too. I'd hate to have to stop. Why would a vegetarian lacto make a difference? Culterelle did not work as well for me either, but I might just take one tonight.......Itchi


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

Josie,I take Culturelle with dinner cause I remember then. It never caused gas or bloating and I've been using it for several months. When I have watery type stools I increase the dose. It seems to help but I'm not sure cause I also take Peto Bismul. I must try Culturelle by itself when I increase the dose so I'll know for sure. Hope this helps you out. I noticed your other post on Culturelle and it seems to be good advice. Good luck!vikee


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

Josie, I forgot to mention the most important thing! I started taking it to reduce gas. My gas is now practically gone!vikee


----------

